# Temp



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

What is the best temp to kick your reds into breeding. I have tried it at 82 degrees, what is the highest I can put the temp? Around 84 or 85? All conditions are right for them to breed. is there a secret tip to get them to do it. I heard from one of the sponsors that you put them in a cold tank around 65-68 degrees for a couple days, then put them back into their original tank at 82 or so degrees. Is this true?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

come on guys. anybody. this is why I don't post things in this forum. NOBODY EVER LOOKS IN HERE!


----------

